

The Next Great Startup Will Be a ‘Unicornio’ - bpolania
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/01/the-next-great-startup-will-be-a-unicornio/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=cb_daily&utm_campaign=email

======
personjerry
I think it's great to look at different possible places to invest. However,
this article comes off as a more of a rant, full of subjective and anecdotal
evidence. For example:

> Mexican founders are excellent. Just as in Israel and India, Mexican
> entrepreneurs develop a grit early on as they defy the immeasurable odds of
> functioning in a business environment riddled with corruption, insecurity
> and monopolistic uncertainty.

Even the seemingly data-based parts are useless without comparison to relevant
data from other countries, for example:

> The huge internal market potential is undeniable unless, somehow, the
> millions and millions of Mexican smartphones will never buy or bank.

My interpretation that this is a rant stems from the personal attitude with
which the author has written with, indicated by lines such as :

> China and India’s hottest venture-backed startups are mostly copycats.

He sounds personally upset that the bigger VCs preferred China and India to
Mexico. I think a better path would've been to actually do the research, write
an article with citations and statistics, and _prove_ that he is right. Or
perhaps he'd find out that China and India are indeed better places to invest,
and consider working there instead. If he does not wish to work there, I think
the correct thing to do is to persevere and attract those VCs anyway, instead
of complaining about it.

------
volaski
How to read a Techcrunch article in 2015: 1\. Check if it's from a guest
writer 2\. If so, check their bio 3\. Read the article

------
chipuni
I used to live in Mexico in the early 1990s.

Wonderful place. Incredible people. I'd be glad to live there. But at the
time, there wasn't the emphasis on education that there is in China and India.
(And Mexico's top university, UNAM, doesn't place high in international
rankings:
[http://www.shanghairanking.com/ARWU2014.html](http://www.shanghairanking.com/ARWU2014.html)
.)

Unless that changes, I don't expect Mexico to become the next Silicon Valley.

(Important note: My means of measuring countries may be wrong. Notice that
India has very few top universities, as well!)

------
calciphus
Another day, another place claiming to be the next Silicon Valley.

 _yawn_ moving on.

------
Pinatubo
I am the great unicornio! I need VCs for my cash hole.

------
newobj
At first thought it mean that it was going to be a company with a ".io" domain
name...

------
shopinterest
500Startups' fund "500Luchadores" would be the closest one in Mexico, their
fund for new ventures was recently 'completed' (read: depleted) so this is a
good time if you want to invest on seed stage. Series A and beyond, hard to
tell.

------
capkutay
I thought this was a nod at .io domain names. That article would have been
more interesting...

------
koolhead17
I see same issue with Nepal, so much of potential and thriving startups,
talented engineers but funding being a biggest pain point.

------
porker
If I, as an individual, wanted to invest in the Mexican startup scene -- are
there any VC funds that function as investment trusts?

~~~
Devthrowaway80
The author of this piece runs one. Article worked as planned, I guess.

------
jorgecastillo
Yeah ... I doubt it!

